# Tokyo Auto Salon >> Starter photos!



## G.A.T FEAST (Jul 15, 2005)

Hello everyone, 


Just taking a break from TAS and also just uploaded a few photos from day one.

This is just a small portion, but worth the view.

Cheers,

Adam


----------



## G.A.T FEAST (Jul 15, 2005)




----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

:bowdown1: 

awesome pictures!
The top secret front looks very interesting.
Keep us updated:thumbsup:


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

*Thank you!*

Thanks for the photos. So Awesome to already post them. That Top Secret V12 Supra is amazing.And the Phoenix Power R32s are beautiful.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

THe Phoenix Power GTRs were nice and my friend will be happy that you decided to take her picture...



G.A.T FEAST said:


>


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

WOW!! This is sooo niiiiiice :smokin:


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

This ia awesome thanks for the update.

The white Mazda FC looks great, but not sure about the Top Secret version of the Supra


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Pharoahe said:


> The white Mazda FC looks great


Sorry....did you see that thing stuck on the rear wheelarch ? uke:


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Asim R32GTR said:


> WOW!! This is sooo niiiiiice :smokin:


:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

I know exactly how i want my car to look! Think that is now officially my favourite 32!


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Bean said:


> Sorry....did you see that thing stuck on the rear wheelarch ? uke:


Judging by the pictures I think it looks nice, but maybe in person it looks different.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the pics, this forum is allways on the front line!:bowdown1: 
Some great R32 with interesting colors, what in bloody hell is that front on that Top Secret Supra (headlights)?


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

gtrlux said:


> Thanks for sharing the pics, this forum is allways on the front line!:bowdown1:
> Some great R32 with interesting colors, what in bloody hell is that front on that Top Secret Supra (headlights)?


Yes it is the same idea that Veilside does. Change the entire look and appereance of a car


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

Personal favourites so far are the Blue R32 as quoted above - there more shiney in his engine bay than my exterior paint !

And the RB26 S15, they must have done a serious amount of work to mount that engine as it seems to be so far back that its now "Front Mid mounted" and the V-mount IC is very nice!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Pharoahe said:


> Yes it is the same idea that Veilside does. Change the entire look and appereance of a car


I think that this approach-evolution is very good. Not that I wouldn't like to see either the jap. makers bringing out a new Supra or NSX or GTR, but if you are realistic, not many people can buy a performance car new. More late the jap. makers will bring out new generations, more the trend will go by modifying the entire body to concept car looks. As for the looks all RX7, NSX or Supra are old cars, but adding the Veilside kits, Shorin Kit, Afflux or this one on the Supra, theses cars have stunning-supercar looks for a small budget . . . . like this also pocket empty numpties like me can own a car that put every thing around me on the streets in the shadow, including supercars . . .


----------



## Quail (Aug 26, 2006)

Hmm, IMO I love the front of the FC! As has already been mentioned, they could of made the arch extensions on the rear arches a bit more subtle!!

I love the lights on the TS Supra - but they couldve made the job look more factory by adjusting the lines of the bonnet and front bumper to match the lines of the lights. Not an easy task, but would look *so* much better, instead of it looking like theyve fiberglassed over the original lights!


----------



## phat_gadgy (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks for sharing the photos, some fantastic cars, I really like the blue R32. Any pictures of its rear so I can see the boot spoiler please ? kevin


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

what is this?
http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e363/FEASTEXPORTER/TAS 07/IMGP6224.jpg


----------



## G.A.T FEAST (Jul 15, 2005)

ISJ said:


> Personal favourites so far are the Blue R32 as quoted above - there more shiney in his engine bay than my exterior paint !
> 
> And the RB26 S15, they must have done a serious amount of work to mount that engine as it seems to be so far back that its now "Front Mid mounted" and the V-mount IC is very nice!


There was some mild work done in the fabbing up of new brackets which extended back a fair bit. And for the firewall, ill need to get some close ups as I didnt look all that much. I could just imagine the whole piece was removed then replaced with a custom punched out piece

Here are some more photos of this devine machine!


----------



## evo3 (Dec 13, 2006)

Dohc said:


> what is this?
> http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e363/FEASTEXPORTER/TAS 07/IMGP6224.jpg


Toyota Supra i think.


Thanks for the pics!


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

evo3 said:


> Toyota Supra i think.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the pics!


with a V12:smokin:

Top Secret - V12 Supra? (56k stay away) - The mkiv Supra Owners Club


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

The Tein S15 is from last year, the car is not new for the TAS 2007. Here are some more pictures.


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

coooooooooooooooooooool pic's mate
I like it 

Thanks


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

*drooooool* Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Only comment from here is .... you must have spent a very long time 'photoshopping' your pictures, as all the one's we took seem to have loads of young ladies in them ......:chuckle:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Great pictures GATFeast, sorry we didn't meet up.
Loads more to come when I get back and can upload them


----------



## A'PEXi (May 21, 2005)

great pics, anymore from the event? 

btw, theres a build up thread of that s15 somewhere, built in the states with some serious work.... i can try dig up the link if you guys are interested.


----------



## crazyass (Sep 12, 2006)

that TS supra looks insane. not too sure about those headlights
but great pics. thanks for sharing


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Thanks for the pics. The red paint on the FD was incredible in person.


----------

